# Who's the guard dog?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Many of you know we have a wheaten terrier who is 34 lbs and Boo the maltese. Last night around midnight Boo let out a shrill bark that would wake the dead and after I politely said shut up Boo he started growling. 

I wake up this morning to discover the sliding glass door next to our bedroom open by 3 inches! i told Stan -someone tried to break in last night and that is why Boo was barking and growling. He said no it just popped open when the a/c went on and the pressure opened it. Seriously? I have a hard time opening it because it is old LOL. But okay I move on and went to work out. My neighbor who I work out with lives 4 houses down and guess what.... her car was stolen. She forgot to lock it and they pushed the garage door button, gained access to the house, found the keys and took the money out of her husband's wallet -while they were sleeping :shocked:

Boo saved us! Zach slept through it all. LOL. 

Who would have thunked the little one would be the protector. I will never tell him to shut up again.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jeez Mags, that is scary. The problem I have with Luck is that he will bark at anything and everything. He spent an hour one night growling at his reflection in the living room window. I would probably ignore him. But Boo probably scared the prowler off. He deserves ice cream today.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo barks at every noise, but now I will pay attention to him. And yes he scared them away. We put a motion detector light up today and ordered a security system. 



wkomorow said:


> Jeez Mags, that is scary. The problem I have with Luck is that he will bark at anything and everything. He spent an hour one night growling at his reflection in the living room window. I would probably ignore him. But Boo probably scared the prowler off. He deserves ice cream today.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This is Zach.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> This is Zach.


Good one.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my! I think the growl showed that he was serious. Ray is our guard dog and he has many different voices, but if he growls, I pay attention. Dopey, on the other hand, has a voice that would shatter the ear drums of an intruder and send them running. MiMi would run to them with joy, but then her happy yapping would make them run.

Boo deserves to have his picture in the paper as a local hero.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

That's really scary stuff. Good idea to put up the motion light and get the security system. Good job Boo!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We just learned several houses on our street (snow birds) were hit. Sheriff just left and said he would be scared of Boo too. LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> We just learned several houses on our street (snow birds) were hit. Sheriff just left and said he would be scared of Boo too. LOL


That's so funny. But, seriously it really sucks that this happened. Rotten people cause so much misery for so little reward. I hope they catch the idiots and put them away. You should be safe in your own home.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree. In one house all they did was open up all the drawers. I guess they are hoping to find money and pills since most who live here are over 55.



Sylie said:


> That's so funny. But, seriously it really sucks that this happened. Rotten people cause so much misery for so little reward. I hope they catch the idiots and put them away. You should be safe in your own home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, Mags ... that is scary, for sure. Do you have a Neighborhood Watch program in the community? 

Mags, it's good you are getting the home security system. You might already know this ... most insurance companies will automatically reduce your insurance premiums if you let them know you are getting the home security system. 

I hope they catch the culprits. They probably will since so many neighbors were hit at the same time. 

Great job, Boo!:chili::chili:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wow!
Glad everyone was safe.
Prior to getting a "toy dog", I was informed that they were ramped barkers. Boy how I'm glad I made the right decision to get a Maltese!

Sophie barks at any intruder/guest and lets everyone know in the house. She's ward off several would-be-trespassers ever since I've had her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Believe it or not we live in a gated community, but when there is a will there is a way.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Wow, Mags ... that is scary, for sure. Do you have a Neighborhood Watch program in the community?
> 
> Mags, it's good you are getting the home security system. You might already know this ... most insurance companies will automatically reduce your insurance premiums if you let them know you are getting the home security system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

We live on a corner, and all of mine think it's their job to notify me of vehicles coming down the street (it's their street and no one should be allowed to drive on it), squirrels in the yard, leaves blowing in the fall. But if they start barking really fierce, I know "something" is outside--an armadillo, another dog, etc.--best to pay attention to that bark. I'm glad you're safe but boy is an attempted break-in scary.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Way to go Boo! How scary that some thief tried to break in your home! I'm glad you are taking security measures. My two bark at everything in the daytime but sleep like logs at night!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How did I miss this?
Hoorah for Boo! Stan reminds me of my DH. Once I was awakened by an earthquake & DH said (when I woke him) "go back to sleep Sandi, it was just a train." ....... ummm, I don't think so!
I think you should hire Boo out to the police to help find the bad guys! My two would also be on the look-out & Lisi would send them packing, for sure! Do you have safety doors in the US? Ours is steel (looks like wood on the outside) and has 6 locks that go far into the side of the wall so it can't be cut. I just bought one of those "no slit" purses too---from Amazon. It can't be cut on the strap or the main body. It also has one of those devices inside that keeps one's credit cards from being copied. A necessity here now! Here is the web-site if anyone is interested:
https://www.amazon.com/Travelon-Ant..._UL400_SR320,400_&refRID=E1F86AHF63N38FKRH4DB
It is a nice size (I got the smaller one) and a good price for the product. I also got one for my DD. I got the "pewter" colored one.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow Boo, I am impressed! So scary Mags, but glad you have an awesome watch dog!!! When mine bark in the night I listen up...they rarely, almost never, bark at night, or even in the day, unless there is a reason. 

We just got back from 6 weeks on the road in the RV & Georgie was the perfect little sweetheart until our last stop in Hawthorne, NV. She was ferociously barking under the coach at the dogs next door...hubby told me later that the people informed him their terrier was not friendly and not to go near. Georgie is quite the barometer of humans & dogs, and I trust her implicitly!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So scary, and good for Boo! My two are alarm barkers too, if they are awake, that is!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job Boo, at the beginnig of the year our family was in the states on vacation. I was going to take my baby Ruby with me but no pets where allowed at my daughters so I arranged to have our housekeeper stay to take care of all the dogs. My dad had a very bad fall so our stay was extended to two months. On March 21st we received word that our home was broken into and all the people that worked for us where tied up and 5 of our dogs where poisoned and killed including my baby Ruby. Then my dad died on March the 26th. Now we are so much more aware of security and when we hear the dogs bark we really pay attention to them! It's so good that you are getting a security system, it is so much better to take precautions. Stay safe!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh man that's scary glad you and your family are safe. That's a great idea to put device at your house. Hope that bad guy will caught with the god help.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, What a terrible thing to come home to. I am so sorry for your loss of your Dad too. The world is getting crazy.



djackson59 said:


> Good job Boo, at the beginnig of the year our family was in the states on vacation. I was going to take my baby Ruby with me but no pets where allowed at my daughters so I arranged to have our housekeeper stay to take care of all the dogs. My dad had a very bad fall so our stay was extended to two months. On March 21st we received word that our home was broken into and all the people that worked for us where tied up and 5 of our dogs where poisoned and killed including my baby Ruby. Then my dad died on March the 26th. Now we are so much more aware of security and when we hear the dogs bark we really pay attention to them! It's so good that you are getting a security system, it is so much better to take precautions. Stay safe!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

The thief came back the next night to the neighbor two doors down who has video surveillance and he was caught on tape. I couldn't believe the clarity in this video where there are no lights (houses back up to golf course and it is pitch black) I always thought chiefs dressed in all black, but this dummy had a white hat, white muscle shirt, white shorts and white socks -you think he is color blind! All of our neighbors were coming by yesterday on our walks wanting to rent Boo. LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great! It sounds like he should be on America's Dumbest Criminals!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wooha! He's still prowling your neighborhood??? :blink:

I'd get a good security camera/security system ASAP!
If anything, you can report to your HOA or insurance company for losses due to this burglar. 

Don't rely on the police to help. They may/may not do any formal investigation.

Awhile ago, my home was almost burglarized and the police in my area were of no help. They never came to my home to take finger prints nor to take a formal report (my doorknob was twisted and they keyways [both the deadbolt and door knob] was mangled). At that time, I had Sophie for just a few months and she was still very vocal towards strangers. I think/hope that she scared off the intruders.

Be careful and stay safe. 

Things can be replaced. But life is irreplaceable. Who knows how desperate this person is...he may not want witnesses.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am so glad the guy was caught !! Boo is such a good boy, you are so lucky!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

djackson59 said:


> I am so glad the guy was caught !! Boo is such a good boy, you are so lucky!!


Well, technically, this guy is still on the loose. He's just "caught" on video. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> This is Zach.





mdbflorida said:


> The thief came back the next night to the neighbor two doors down who has video surveillance and he was caught on tape. I couldn't believe the clarity in this video where there are no lights (houses back up to golf course and it is pitch black) I always thought chiefs dressed in all black, but this dummy had a white hat, white muscle shirt, white shorts and white socks -you think he is color blind! All of our neighbors were coming by yesterday on our walks wanting to rent Boo. LOL


Oh no, Mags. So scary. Thankful for Boo. It was like when we had the black bear on our front landing in VT and we were doing everything to chase it away. We bring Tyler up to the landing and he sees the bear through the window and starts barking. The bear high tailed it out of there and didn't come back. Toy dogs rule!!
Are you sure that thief wasn't a lost golfer looking for his balls? :w00t::HistericalSmiley:Sounds like a golfing outfit. No madras though. :innocent: Stay safe. We just bought a security camera for VT and Jim has an app for it. It has motion sensor so we can see what's up. Luckily today he saw the builder we hired to do some renovations there!! Should have been there last week though! :angry:


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh no, I hope they catch the guy very soon!!


----------

